

Ask HN: Do you have a side project to sell? - helen842000

A lot of the auction sites out there don&#x27;t have great listings or are selling highly profitable businesses.<p>I&#x27;d be interested to hear about any smaller projects, sites or apps that you are no longer actively maintaining. I&#x27;ve recently finished up a project and have some spare time to start something new.<p>I know a lot of people here often don&#x27;t have time to maintain projects once they move onto bigger things. Maybe you have a specific price in mind or perhaps you&#x27;d rather see it go to someone to someone who will carry it on.<p>I&#x27;m particularly interested in apps that produce printable products or digital downloads.
======
dnohr
GuessTheAge.net, it's a guessing portal for people who want to know their
"real" age by letting people guessing it anonymous. It's build with PHP,
MySQL, jQuery & Bootstrap. Domain, unique design, source is ready for a new
owner.

------
foxpc
I usually do sites and get tired of them and have little knowledge about
marketing them.

Currently, looking at selling ampoll.com. I probably just want too much but
I'd rather just not sell if the selling price would make me feel shame towards
myself :)

------
willholloway
streamjoy.tv, its a streaming movie search engine, gets data from amazon, imdb
ratings, itunes, used to be able to get netflix data.

~~~
gsands
Do you mean you want to sell the domain? Because streamjoy.tv doesn't seem to
have anything going on at the moment.

~~~
willholloway
I took it offline but I can enable it again.

What I would like to sell is the code base that interfaces with 6 APIs. The
code base downloads and keeps refreshed a copy of the movie database, and it
cross references each movie with Amazon Instant Video, iTunes and Netflix (no
public API access anymore, but access could probably be obtained)

It also checks each movies IMDB rating and populates the DB with that.

The DB is searchable with elasticsearch.

Its a small code base in Python, with Flask for the search frontend and
MongoDB for the data.

Its a streaming movie search engine, it tells you where you can find any movie
online.

The links are affiliate links and you will earn whenever anyone that clicks
through to Amazon buys anything on Amazon in the next 24 hours.

The sales I have gotten from Amazon were not even for movie purchases, but
just other purchases people made. With traffic this would be a good revenue
stream.

I am currently immersed in another project and hence haven't had time to
continue with streamjoy, but my idea for the next pivot was to create Tinder
for streaming movies.

I envision a Tinder like swipe interface for choosing a movie to watch. You
would swipe right or left. This would let one quickly filter movies down to
ones one is interested in.

The swipe rights would go into a maybe queue, and the swipe lefts wouldn't be
seen again.

Picking a streaming movie to watch is a frustrating thing experienced by
millions.

I would love for someone to make money from streamjoy. Email me at
will@willholloway.net if you are interested.

